# Saxparser Exection bei Jasperreports



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

Hi leuet nachdem ich im jasperforum nicht fuendig wurde und seit 3 tagen keine antwort bekommen habe wende ich mich mal wieder meinem lieblingsforum zu   ha auch schon gegoogelt aber leider immer noch keine loesung fuer mein problem gefunden..
wemm ich eine report mit jesperreports comilieren bzw als pdf exportieren moechte bekomme ich immer diese exception

```
SAXParser Exception URI was not reported to parser for entity [document]
```
laut allen infos die ich bekommen habe haengt es mt der registrierung des SAXParsers zusammen, 

```
System.setProperty(
						    "org.xml.sax.driver", 
						    "org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser"
						    );
```
aber alle vorgestellten loesungen haben bei mir nicht funtktioniert, kann mir einer von euch evt. weiterhelfen?[/code]


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mai 2005)

mehr code bitte, damit kann ja keiner was anfangen

Wilde Vermutung: das hat wohl eher mit dem resolver zu tun, hast du ein Dokument mit DTD/Schema? externen Entities? usw.


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

also erstmal muss ich mich in die ecke stellen und mich schaemen, da obriges problem damit zu tun hatte das ich xercex noch garnich installiert hatte *schaem* nachdem ich das nun nachgeholt habe bekomme ich folgende meldung

```
May 31, 2005 10:19:29 AM org.apache.commons.digester.Digester getParser
SEVERE: Digester.getParser: 
org.xml.sax.SAXNotRecognizedException: [url]http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/dynamic[/url]
```
der code der das verursacht ist

```
try {
						JasperDesign design = JRXmlLoader.load(new File("C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\My Documents\\download\\iReport-0.4.1\\SUC.jrxml"));
						JasperReport report = JasperCompileManager.compileReport(design);
						JasperPrint print = JasperFillManager.fillReport(report, null, CSVDatasourceTestFactory.getTheDatasource());
						JasperExportManager.exportReportToPdfFile(print, "c:\\rep1.pdf");
					} catch (JRException e1) {
						// TODO Auto-generated catch block
						e1.printStackTrace();
					}
```
laut jesperreports befindet sich die DTD im jasperreports jar(tut sie auch hab ich ueberprueft).


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

ok das problem liegt hier

```
"org.xml.sax.driver",
```
diese classe gibt es nicht(zumidest nicht in diesem packet, gibt es ein programm oder eine moeglichkeit mit eclipse vorhandene jars zu durchsuchen?


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2005)

jasper arbeitet nicht mit den neuesten sax-versionen. musste eine ältere nehmen, dann klappt das


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

ah, ok, weisst du welche?


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2005)

jou, die 2.0.2er


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

hmm, genau diese habe ich aber instaliert..


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2005)

welche jasper-version hasse denn?!


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

habe mir gerade die 0.6.7 runtergeladen, was mir aber aufgefallen ist 

```
May 31, 2005 11:55:39 AM org.apache.commons.digester.Digester getParser
SEVERE: Digester.getParser: 
org.xml.sax.SAXNotRecognizedException: [url]http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/dynamic[/url]
	at gnu.xml.aelfred2.JAXPFactory.setFeature(JAXPFactory.java:102)
```
das er auf gnu.xml.aelfred2.JAXPFactory zugreift, das ist soweit ich weiss das JAXP von gnu, das habe ich aber nicht(wollte es downloaden, habe aber kein nmake um es zu compilieren) und auf der jasperhomepage steht nur das man JAXP 1.1 braucht was bei java 5 schon dabei ist..
ich versteh es leider wirklich nicht.....


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2005)

keine ahnung was da los ist. bei jasper gibt es aber schon seit jahr und tag probleme mit versionen diverser packages... probier es mal unter jdk1.4.2


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

hmm, mein code ist aber komplett auf java 5 ausgelegt, habe auch keine lust de ganzen generics jetzt umzuschreiben, nerv, naja ich such und probier mal weiter, wenn dir noch was einfaellt sag mir bitte bescheid 
vielen dank fuer die hilfe aufjedenfall 
mfg


----------

